# ATI Mobility Radeon X600 128MB



## lernen.2007 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir eine Notebook mit obengenanten Grafikkarte bestellen,aber ist es eine gute Grafikkarte?Ich werde manchmal mit dem Notebook spielen.

Danke
erkan


----------



## turboprinz (5. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
kommt darauf an, was und wie oft du damiot spielen möchtest...Ich besitze in meinem Laptop eine X700 und kann nicht klagen (BF 2 in 1400x1050 super flüssig in mittlerer Qualität), die X600 ist aber langsamer(wie der Name schon angibt!)

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## ppb (7. Oktober 2005)

erkan erpolat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich will mir eine Notebook mit obengenanten Grafikkarte bestellen,aber ist es eine gute Grafikkarte?Ich werde manchmal mit dem Notebook spielen.
> 
> ...



Ich besitze selbst ein Notebook mit einer ATI Radeon 9600 und 64MB DDR-Ram (gleich wie X600 nur AGP 8x statt PCI Express) und bin zufrieden damit. Aber ich habe es schon fast ein Jahr. Die neues Games kann ich nur noch beding spielen. Sie reicht allerding wunderbar für 3D-Rendering. Ich würde dir auch ein Notebook mit min. einer X700 und 128MB DDR-Ram empfehlen. Acer besitzen ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis. 

Info nebenbei: Falls du ein Hardcore-Gamer sein solltest, die schnellste Mobile GPU ist momentan der GF6800 Ultra mit 256MB GDDR3-Ram (von DELL od. Cyber-System). Ist natürlich nicht billig. ;-)

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^

Gruss PPB


----------



## Tuts4you (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

ich hab die X700 von Radeon und kann auch nicht klagen...Call of Duty 2 geht total flüssig...
aber natürlich kannst dir auch eine mit 256MB kaufen, das kostet natürlich aber das hat eh bereits ppb geschrieben...

Michael


----------

